# Diebstahl Nicolai AFR, Santa Cruz VPFree - Bitte um Hilfe



## keiner (25. Mai 2010)

Heute, 22.5. sind mir aus meiner Garage in Bad Soden folgende Raeder gestohlen worden:

1 x Nicolai AFR, schwarz/gold






1 x Santa Cruz VPFree, Macadamia braun






Beide Raeder sind so aufgebaut, dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht sie zu verkaufen. Der Diebstahl ist zur Anzeige gebracht.

Sollte jemand sachdienliche Hinweise haben bitte an mich (0172-6348377) oder die Polizeidienststelle in Eschborn. Finderlohn: 1000EUR.

Danke.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

da ich in auch in Bad Soden wohne, würde mich interessieren ob die Grage offen war oder ob die Täter bei Dir eingebrochen sind?

Halt auf jeden Fall die Augen bei Ebay auf, da tauchen die Räder nach 1-6 Monaten (damit sich die Lage beruhigt hat) oftmals wieder auf. 

Gruß Chief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keiner (25. Mai 2010)

Garage war zu.
und ebay durchsuche ich regelmaessig....


----------



## radneuling (27. Mai 2010)

ich stell mir bei diesen ganzen garagen diebstählen die frage woher wissen die das da ein bike drinn ist, welches es sich lohnt zu entwenden?


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Mai 2010)

radneuling schrieb:


> ich stell mir bei diesen ganzen garagen diebstählen die frage woher wissen die das da ein bike drinn ist, welches es sich lohnt zu entwenden?



Beim Einparken gesehen... Biker und Bike sind bekannt... Einbruch auf gut Glück...


----------



## keiner (27. Mai 2010)

ich denke, man wird schon gesehen beim radputzen, starten, ankommen...not that difficult...


----------

